# Distressing clothes?????



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok, I've waited till almost the last minute but I need to distress some clothes for a scare crow. I don't have time for the 3 month bury method so I'm looking for some ideas. 

What are some good, quick, ways to distress something like a trench coat?

Thanks for any help.

Dennis.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Lay it on your driveway, throw on some dirt, a fee rocks, some grass and leaves and wet coffee grounds or tea bags and then run over it back and forth with your car. Make sure to crank the wheel right on top of it.


----------



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

*Thanks for the advice!!!*

Thanks for the advice.

Here is a pic of the Pumpkin Scarecrow I'm working on. I'm going to put a black trench coat on it maybe after running over the coat a few times. I may also try some spray paint and see what it does.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Looks great!!! I have always wanted to make a bigger than life scare crow to tower over the tots! How will you get the coat on over the hands?


----------



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

*Mostly done!!*

I ended up doing the distressing with multiple colors of spray paint and some spray adhesive. It looks better in person than in photos.

As for the coat, I don't have the arms glued in at the shoulders. So, I took the pvc arms off, inserted them up the sleeves of the coat and then reattached the arms.

It's also not glued to the base. I've got a 3' extension pipe to make him even taller but he wouldn't fit in the garage with it in place. He should be about 11' tall when done.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

When my wife did costumes for the stage, she used cheese graters for quick distressing. They'd also tie them behind a car and drive down gravel roads.


----------



## Spooky56 (Jul 31, 2009)

Great job!! That's gonna look wicked! The paint distressing looks good...is that a paper mache pumpkin?


----------



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks. I'll post some shots when I get it set up in the woods. As for the pumpkin, it's a "Giant Funkin"from funkin.com I got it three years ago so this will be its third season.


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

I like his hands.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The distressing work came out beautifully.


----------



## FMX1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Your scare crow looks great.
I had to distress a shirt last year as a last minute costume. I took it out to the concrete with a hammer and beat and rubbed against it. The hammer weakened the thread fibers enough in stategic locations to fray the material. I then used a little bottled blood, charcoal and ash to add some color. I think it turned out well for a quick ghoul shirt.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great! An 11' tall scarecrow should make a few people nervous to walk past


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

That's great! Love how huge it is!


----------



## Madame X (Oct 16, 2007)

another way to destress clothes is to bury them and keep them wet. i read that some where dont remember where btw the prop looks great


----------

